# I think Die Zauberflote is Mozart's Overrated Opera.



## maxshrek (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, i wouldn't say it's not a great opera but the Da Ponte Trilogy is simply on another scale of quality. In Zauberflote is difficult to find passages where in the other operas Mozart excel: i mean the ensemble pieces. To me, the Abduction from the Serail is much more enjoyable, expecially in those sections where he achieve an umatched unity between inspirations and contrapunctal voice skill, such as the quartet at the end of the 2nd act. 
In conclusion, imho Così' fan Tutte is the real Mozart testament in Opera genre.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My guess is that most real opera-buffs agree with you, so as a result, it really isn't overrated.

Personally, I prefer it because I don't have to listen to all that recitative, but I'm not an opera-buff, so my opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

_Die Zauberflöte_ is actually the only opera I've ever seen, and though I enjoyed it thoroughly, opera buffs (that is, people who know a lot more about opera than I do) would probably agree with you. It _was_ just a vaudeville, after all.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

You're all goofy! that work is a masterpiece. of melody and of heart. i'm sorry folks, yes. it touches my heart like none of the others.

I will love it forever.

IF ANY are over rated it's Tito and Idomeneo. IF ANY

drop the opium pipe


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

maxshrek said:


> Well, i wouldn't say it's not a great opera but the Da Ponte Trilogy is simply on another scale of quality. In Zauberflote is difficult to find passages where in the other operas Mozart excel: i mean the ensemble pieces. To me, the Abduction from the Serail is much more enjoyable, expecially in those sections where he achieve an umatched unity between inspirations and contrapunctal voice skill, such as the quartet at the end of the 2nd act.
> In conclusion, imho Così' fan Tutte is the real Mozart testament in Opera genre.


Well of course it may not appeal to everyone, but it is tremendously popular with devoted opera fans being in the top 10-15 list of most performed operas each year, so to the average opera fan it is a great success and well loved entertainment......not over rated

As to the technical aspects of soloist/group singing etc those are things each person evaluates differently in deciding what they prefer overall. The sum of all aspects must be considered to evaluate an opera: music, singing, stoyline, visual production etc.

When an opera acheives great success over long period of time like Magic Flute it is because the combination of all those factors is very highly regarded.

Magic Flute deals with human ideals and abstract brotherhood concepts (from Mozarts free mason activity) and its fantasy story line can seem very cartoon like and disjointed if not skillfully and creatively presented, I especially like Julie Taymors recent MET production communicating the messages of the opera

Perhaps over time you will appreciate it more.....think of it as Mozart stretching the envelope and taking some risk that paid off .


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Honestly, Don Giovanni is easily my least favorite of the big 4 (or even 5, including Die Entfuhrung), and this despite having one of my most favorite scenes of any opera.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think the big 4 are all excellent, including the Magic Flute. Idomeneo and Die Entfuhrung are almost as good, and many of the others are spectacular too. I profoundly like 90% of Mozart's operas, and I do think that the Magic Flute's place among the big four is well deserved, although I do like the three Da Ponte operas even more.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I give the 3 Da Ponte operas a slight edge over Magic Flute.......... but the music in MF is sublime.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I like all of Mozart's later operas I can't help but think that the music of Cosi fan tutte spreads its honey a little thinly - probably due to the over-large and barely digestible crust of a plot which may have been better sliced into two acts rather than three.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Although I like all of Mozart's later operas I can't help but think that the music of Cosi fan tutte spreads its honey a little thinly - probably due to the over-large and barely digestible crust of a plot which may have been better sliced into two acts rather than three.


Huh... what? _Così fan Tutte_ is in two acts.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Huh... what? _Così fan Tutte_ is in two acts.


DOH! Unforgivable slip-up! In my excitement I was getting confused because it runs over three compact discs. I still find it sags too much in parts, though - although 'soave sia il vento' makes me melt a bit.


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

I bought the DVD of Sawallisch conducting the Bavarian opera house. I felt it was like an acid trip.


----------

